# I'm mad! Why must you kill small bucks?



## DCHunter

Discuss


----------



## Jim Thompson

again??? lol


----------



## 66 POJ

DCHunter said:


> Discuss



I would bust that spotted one in your avy!


----------



## Cottontail

Its all bout Tenderloins ..


----------



## Twenty five ought six

I feel fall in the air.


----------



## duckdawgdixie

66 POJ said:


> I would bust that spotted one in your avy!



yup!! man you talkin about some tender meat, i could fit that deer on my grill whole


----------



## Spurhunter1

Why not is the bigger question? Its been said many times, "You cant eat the horns"


----------



## Double-droptine

I don't. I also don't think its my place to tell someone else what they should or shouldn't shoot as long as it's legal. Everybody hunts for a different reason be it a big buck or a freezer full of meat. Nobody has the right to tell me or anybody else how or what to hunt.


----------



## shortround1

Jim Thompson said:


> again??? lol


anything but this!


----------



## squirrelhunter912

who cares how big the buck is as long as its got no spots thats meat in the freezer and deer steak in my belly


----------



## slawdawg69

thats some good eatin right there! KILL EM ALL!


----------



## mattech

pretty much the same title as that old thread were they guy gets attacked brutally.

here ya go just read this.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=83165&highlight=ggreenway


----------



## DCHunter

mattech said:


> pretty much the same title as that old thread were they guy gets attacked brutally.
> 
> here ya go just read this.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=83165&highlight=ggreenway



That's because that's where I copied and pasted it from. It was a joke.


----------



## Slayer

GON needs a time out or penalty box......


----------



## shortround1

squirrelhunter912 said:


> who cares how big the buck is as long as its got no spots thats meat in the freezer and deer steak in my belly


i think the little spots add to the hide, it just takes a few!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Deja vous...


----------



## Bowyer29

Spots make excellent target markers...but I think the pot thread was more entertaining in the long run!


----------



## cathooker

double-droptine said:


> i don't. I also don't think its my place to tell someone else what they should or shouldn't shoot as long as it's legal. Everybody hunts for a different reason be it a big buck or a freezer full of meat. Nobody has the right to tell me or anybody else how or what to hunt.



amen>>>very well said!!!!!


----------



## dawg2

Jim Thompson said:


> again??? lol



What he said.  I remember this one from awhile back


----------



## Thunder Head

Jim Thompson said:


> again??? lol



I knew better than to open this thead. I just couldnt resist.


----------



## backwoodsjoe

DCHunter said:


> Discuss




Food.........backstraps.....food........something to go with beans and taters and because they offer themselves to me. Oh.and did I mention food ???


----------



## NCHillbilly

So my wife can make cool quivers out of them.


----------



## backwoodsjoe

NCHillbilly said:


> So my wife can make cool quivers out of them.



Oh........almost forgot..........the above too !


----------



## Spotlite

Its an addiction. Just cant let em walk.


----------



## huntingonthefly

Deer and catfish- never one too little to eat!


----------



## LJay

NCHillbilly said:


> So my wife can make cool quivers out of them.


Now that is a fine looking quiver. I may have to try that.


----------



## drippin' rock

huntingonthefly said:


> Deer and catfish- never one too little to eat!



Watching Anthony Bourdain the other night, he was on the island of Sardinia.  The family he was visiting was cooking a whole young lamb over an open fire.  They would take hunks of herbed pig fat, light it in the fire, and baste the lamb with the melting fat.  That lamb was about the size of the fawns walking around now.  Got me to thinkin'......


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

scooter1 said:


> Deja vous...



...all over again


----------



## hunter rich

Venison veal....and that cool quiver!! nice job.


----------



## HandgunHTR

drippin' rock said:


> Watching Anthony Bourdain the other night, he was on the island of Sardinia.  The family he was visiting was cooking a whole young lamb over an open fire.  They would take hunks of herbed pig fat, light it in the fire, and baste the lamb with the melting fat.  That lamb was about the size of the fawns walking around now.  Got me to thinkin'......




Now that sounds GOOD!!!!!


----------



## displacedhntr

DCHunter said:


> Discuss


 

Because they taste better...



Is that kid even on the forum anymore?


----------



## stev

Back straps


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman

Do you think Indians passed up a small buck or a doe when they were out hunting.  Its about the meat and the experience.  Give me a floppy headed doe or a basket rack 6 point anyday.  Sure... it would be nice to kill a record book buck, but I'll shoot any buck that has horns because i like to eat deer meat and I love to hunt.  Your not hunting waiting 5 years for a trophy buck.  You might as well only bring a camera if your going to watch every deer walk past you until that B&C buck walks by. You dont even have to kill em then.  They'll just grow bigger if you take pictures.


----------



## tdot527

they all have backstraps


----------



## steve melton

10 doe tags 2bucks.you here all the time thats a big buck for this part of the country well im here to tell you if you use all those doe tags and let the 2.5yr old bucks live to be 4 or 5 and eat does evrybody will be happy.if you or in the right part of the state and do the right thing 140 to 170 inch bucks arnt uncommon.that my freind is a fact.i have 10 on the wall in that range .all taken in the last 10yrs.until everybody starts thinking like this you will continue to here the old saying .thats a nice buck for this part of the country.good luck to all of you folks and eat a back strap for me.


----------



## HotDog

> quote:
> Originally posted by double-droptine
> i don't. I also don't think its my place to tell someone else what they should or shouldn't shoot as long as it's legal. Everybody hunts for a different reason be it a big buck or a freezer full of meat. Nobody has the right to tell me or anybody else how or what to hunt.
> 
> Amen>>>very well said!!!!!



x3!!!


----------



## WyldeDime

NCHillbilly said:


> So my wife can make cool quivers out of them.



Yes, your wife has a fine looking quiver.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Awesome quiver NCHillbilly...i saw one out of my treestand last weekend that would have been perfect for that application!!


----------



## k_g_b

steve melton said:


> 10 doe tags 2bucks.you here all the time thats a big buck for this part of the country well im here to tell you if you use all those doe tags and let the 2.5yr old bucks live to be 4 or 5 and eat does evrybody will be happy.if you or in the right part of the state and do the right thing 140 to 170 inch bucks arnt uncommon.that my freind is a fact.i have 10 on the wall in that range .all taken in the last 10yrs.until everybody starts thinking like this you will continue to here the old saying .thats a nice buck for this part of the country.good luck to all of you folks and eat a back strap for me.



and if I only see 3 or 4 deer all year who cares how big it is


----------



## chrisr116

To kill the 18 month old buck or not...sounds like a personal choice to me if it is legal where you hunt.  I don't make a habit of killing small deer when hunting with a rifle, but say "go for it" if that is your thing.  If not, let him go and give him a chance of getting older and bigger.  I killed my first archery deer last week...an 18 month old 7 pointer.  That small buck means more to me than some of the monsters I have killed with rifle over the years.


----------



## redneckcamo

good greif


----------



## Handgunner

Slayer said:


> GON needs a time out or penalty box......


We do...  

Lots of folks in there....


----------



## Paymaster

Handgunner said:


> We do...
> 
> Lots of folks in there....



More to come I suspect.


----------



## florida boy

Just because you started this post I am going to go out and kill a small one just for you !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frydaddy40

*A deer is a deer.*



DCHunter said:


> Discuss



   Well i am mad that someone is telling me what i should shot,
   when i hunt public land, (wma's)  and i payed for the 
  hunting lic., i hunt to kill deer to eat them.  Don't even take
 a picture.

     So what is the problem with that. You keep passing them
  and I'll keep killing them.

     Stop wasting our time on this subject.


----------



## DCHunter




----------



## mastr001

is it legal to kill a deer with spots?


----------



## .50 cal. flinter

any deer over 100lbs gets it. i shoot for meat. but have discovered it's not worth the effort to dress out the smaller deer. to much labor for little return.


----------



## gibsonplayer45

Depends....Hunting for a huge rack isnt what its about...might be for some...IDK. God gave us the animals for food...not for rack size. No lie the bigger the buck the better i agree and i trophy hunt. But ive seen ted nugent take a 100 class buck and be ecstatic about it becuase it was a "backstrap storm"? depends on the person...


----------



## doeboy77

I am on a strict buget during hunting season. I live in central Florida and travel far In hopes of shooting A deer much less a trophy. I spend 200 to 300 a weekend hoping to fill my freezer with just one fine tasting animal. Sure I'd love to be able to be selective on what I shoot. But I'm hungry and love the oppertunity to see any deer headed down the trail my way


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

*no spots*

i have changed my thoughts over the years however each and every man should decide for himself what he wants to shoot. myself personally i choose not to shot babies with spots or mothers with spotted babies. i also dont shoot bucks with small racks unless the racks are deformed or abnormal. i try to shoot does that are at least 75lbs or larger and i shoot bucks that are 8 points and wide as their ears. i am an all season bowhunter. the deer i sometimes take with a bow i would not have shot with a gun. thats my reason for the small buck theory!!!!


----------



## tullisfireball

Because the big ones are too hard to drag!


----------



## AmericanBorn57

Kill it, grill it, neither one requires determining any preset size or age limit.


----------



## ronmac13

Because i like to use the turkey tom-o hawk broad head on the little ones, right where the head meets the neck. It just falls off.


----------



## smitty8765

I always wanted to try to deep fry a spotted fawn like you would deep fry a turkey....I just can't find one thats small enough. That would be some good eating. If you could get one young enough you might could eat bones and all kinda like a sardine.


----------



## yellowhammer

*leetle bux*

Why would I want to let freezer meat walk so that you,the thread author,can shoot him two years from now?Antlers are EGO.I `m speakin fer myself.


----------



## EON

Cause I can if I want.


----------



## WPTC

jim thompson said:


> again??? Lol



lol


----------



## biggabuck

Because i see them first!!!!


----------



## JustUs4All

The big ones won't fit on my grill.


----------



## tullisfireball

Because he is on the lease I pay MY money to hunt on, and it will never affect the size of deer on your land unless you hunt next door and since I know they shoot young ones too I don't think  you hunt there.


----------



## Nicodemus

Might be all that walks by, when you are in need of meat. I don`t see why it`s such a big deal anyway. Are we deer hunters, or deer farmers? It matters not one bit to me what anybody shoots, as long as they are happy with it. We all have our reasons for the takin` of whatever particular class of deer we shoot. In the last 4 years, I haven`t even shot a buck, just does. And a good many of them too. As I get older, I`m more interested in meat for the freezer. Now understand, if a big buck gives me the chance, he`s gonna get shot, and if I want to take a small buck, I will, and you won`t hear me givin` any excuse for takin` it. I`m not the least bit worried about that deer that wanders across the property line, whether he lives, or gets shot by the next man. That deer doesn`t belong to anybody, till they can put their hand on him. A lot of folks oughter lighten up and hunt for the fun of it, not just for the antlers, or braggin` rights.


----------



## Dutch

Here's a link for all you real he-man horn hunters on here. All you have to do is high fence your property, than pay the man for the horns you want to hang on your wall one day, so you can thump your chest and proclaim what a mighty hunter you are.
http://www.hornheavenwhitetails.com/


----------



## j.irvin

The little ones taste better!


----------



## buckeroo

I dont kill small bucks, but to each his own.


----------



## Swamp Star

When you have over $2000 hangin on your wall and a 165 mule deer layin in the corner cause you aint got no more room, then talk to me about spendin another $350 over that big deer. Its just not worth it to me anymore I just like to bring home something to eat and something for my kids to be involved with. I bet you wouldnt even let a kid shoot a spike cause it aint a 130 or better.


----------



## shortround1

Jim Thompson said:


> again??? lol


i call Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on this thread!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

It's legal. Mike


----------



## albridges

Ok i will take the bait and get in on this. If you hunt public land or only have a small track it is useless to manage because you CAN NOT Know what the other hunters will do. I hunt a small piece of property and have let 13 to 15 inch 8 pointers walk only to have my neighbor shoot them dead. And they would have made beautiful european mounts. So from now on If its a pretty looking rack i will drop it. Now I am not into shoot spikes and small 6 and 4 pointers. But I shot A spike with a bow this year my first with a bow. What I do know is this I do not tell anyone how to hunt, I do not want anyone telling me how to hunt.

Remember its the Anti-hunters we need to worry about because if we are not careful we will not only not get to hunt big mature bucks but neither Deer, Bird, Bear, or what have you.

Good Luck out there and be Safe


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK

Well when you are riding down the road it is hard to see if they are little or not. you just got time to get the gun out the window and pull the trigger.


----------



## Ytka

It's in threads like this where the rules against harsh language should be overlooked.


----------



## JustUs4All

Smaller deer make smaller, and therefore more difficult targets.  Really good shooters will accept the challenge of the more difficult target.  It is, however, considered unsportsmanlike to utilize spots for aiming points.


----------



## gin house

its wrong to kill any deer no matter what size, hunting should be banned, it is inhumane and barbaric. shame on all of you murderers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

gin house said:


> its wrong to kill any deer no matter what size, hunting should be banned, it is inhumane and barbaric. shame on all of you murderers!!!!!!!!!!



I can hear spinach screaming!


----------



## gin house

shame on you shakey gizzard...... spinach is a live being and is killed for you to eat....shame, shame.


----------



## Coweta Redneck

Best one I ever tasted was spotted meat. A friend killed it during bow season... He carried it out by the ears!

All we could tell him was it must have been the size of a sparrow at 15 yards.


----------



## MorganCounty1210

Dutch said:


> Here's a link for all you real he-man horn hunters on here. All you have to do is high fence your property, than pay the man for the horns you want to hang on your wall one day, so you can thump your chest and proclaim what a mighty hunter you are.
> http://www.hornheavenwhitetails.com/



Blinders on a Deer???? Haha too funny
http://www.hornheavenwhitetails.com/gallery3.htm


----------



## huntfish

Mods.....
Close this please....Enough of the bashing....


----------



## Tomcat1066

I don't kill small bucks.  They commit suicide by jumping in front of the bullet I just fired.


----------



## sealer

i've killed them with milk dripping off their little chins. tender is an understatement.
dennis


----------



## brianscott12

my goal first and foremost is to put meat in the freezer and i dont get a lot of time in the woods due to havin two small children, work and a wife in school. if i see a big buck, thats fine but when the opportunity comes a knockin, i aint gonna let it walk on by just so some other hunter can hang him on the wall







this is from last weekend. gonna taste good


----------



## Phil

I hunt WMAs. I'd let the small bucks go if they had more doe days.  Got to eat though.


----------



## DCHunter

buckeroo said:


> I dont kill small bucks, but to each his own.



Thank you!


----------



## 308-MIKE

Slayer said:


> GON needs a time out or penalty box......



classic!!!!!!


----------



## 10point

Cause that's all that will eat my corn!


----------



## hillbilly12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbUPjcCeIkQ::ke:


----------



## rdhood

If you are not hunting for racks... a buck in hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## southernboy2147

anybody body can go shoot just a deer.....


----------



## jcgriffin0416

if it's brown it's down


----------



## Paymaster

I see someone is diggin up bones!


----------



## kmckinnie

I love deer meat.


----------



## YellowKnife

I don't shoot little deer anymore since I got me a bigger light!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

southernboy2147 said:


> anybody body can go shoot just a deer.....



You've never hunted much outside the "deer are like rats" belt of south central Georgia, have you?  Try hunting National Forest mountain land where you're lucky to see any kind of legal deer in two-three weeks of hunting, much less get a shot at it. Young'uns nowadays are spoilt.


----------



## XIronheadX

You can't mount the tenderloins.


----------



## NCHillbilly

XIronheadX said:


> You can't mount the tenderloins.



Sure you can, but they'll probably start stinkin' to high heaven in a few days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> You've never hunted much outside the "deer are like rats" belt of south central Georgia, have you?  Try hunting National Forest mountain land where you're lucky to see any kind of legal deer in two-three weeks of hunting, much less get a shot at it. Young'uns nowadays are spoilt.



Let Obama get re-elected and hunting turn from a sport to a means of survival and see how many bone hunters remain.


----------



## Cutbait Robin

Oh Y'all... I've boiled 'em and I've boiled 'em... racks DO NOT get tender. Personally, I like 'em better when they have spots on their coat. Some of Y'all don't like that, you can kiss my grits.


----------



## bigelow

what is a small deer a 5 yr old with small antlers  big body...or a 1.5 with a small body same antlers


----------



## pushplow

2 reasons:
They cook up real good, and
If I don't shoot them on my small acreage, the neighbors that join me will!


----------



## Killer Kyle

One of the best lines I have read on here:   "I've seen plenty of people worship antlers, but I've never seen anyone eat them".  Last time I checked, hunting began as a means of obtaining food.  I doubt very much that native americans said "yeah, I'm literally starving and want to feed my village, but I'm gonna let that one walk".  Outdoors T.V. has perverted what hunting really is.  Just like deer hunting, a brook trout I catch might only be eight inches long, but thats a bruiser of a brookie, and its a trophy to me.  Hunting an animal for its antlers is backwards.  And what about the youth we introduce to hunting.  They can't afford pay hunts and QDMA hunting leases.  So are you saying that if an eight year old kills his first deer/spike, that it is any less of a trophy than the artifical trophies people like you breed on high end hunting leases?  Lets get back to the basics, the fundamentals of hunting.  Hunting is about meat, and about the experience.  Some of my finest trophies may not be a trophy by any one else's standards.  To demean another's trophy simply based on antler size is disrespectful.  He may not have the same resources you do.  Food for thought:  The way you view this person....might be the same way many of us view you.


----------



## Killer Kyle

And to reference NCHillbilly's post, I have been hunting the Chatt NF this entire season since the archery opener.  I have hunted the mountains 2-3 times per week, snd I still have not seen one single deer.  Literally, not one.  I got a trail cam pic of a doe back in July and was mighty proud.  That is probably as close to a deer as Ill get up there this year.  Good point NCHillbilly, very good point.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Slayer said:


> GON needs a time out or penalty box......





Handgunner said:


> We do...
> 
> Lots of folks in there....


And it looks like quite a few folks that posted in this thread found that penalty box!!

Talk about digging up Bones!!


----------



## coonhuntin_horseridin_gal

hunting has become such a sport of size rather than a sport of putting extra food in a freezer and then to the table the way the economy is going if you know how to hunt you will survive if you dont then youre gonna be screwed the grocery stores are getting outrageous in prices and paychecks are getting smaller


----------



## meandmydog

The ones that shoot small bucks are usually the ones that cant kill big ones. Im just saying....


----------



## kmckinnie

meandmydog said:


> The ones that shoot small bucks are usually the ones that cant kill big ones. Im just saying....



Why must you talk about that way It should read;
Ones that can kill big bucks don't shoot little ones.

Me shootem big
Me shootem small
Me Chief shootem all


----------



## flintlock58

Nicodemus said:


> Might be all that walks by, when you are in need of meat. I don`t see why it`s such a big deal anyway. Are we deer hunters, or deer farmers? It matters not one bit to me what anybody shoots, as long as they are happy with it. We all have our reasons for the takin` of whatever particular class of deer we shoot. In the last 4 years, I haven`t even shot a buck, just does. And a good many of them too. As I get older, I`m more interested in meat for the freezer. Now understand, if a big buck gives me the chance, he`s gonna get shot, and if I want to take a small buck, I will, and you won`t hear me givin` any excuse for takin` it. I`m not the least bit worried about that deer that wanders across the property line, whether he lives, or gets shot by the next man. That deer doesn`t belong to anybody, till they can put their hand on him. A lot of folks oughter lighten up and hunt for the fun of it, not just for the antlers, or braggin` rights.



amen


----------



## Flaustin1

Simple, cause i want to.


----------



## Hankus

Don't call em hornmongers


----------



## NCHillbilly

meandmydog said:


> The ones that shoot small bucks are usually the ones that cant kill big ones. Im just saying....



I've shot a big buck one day and a spike or buttonhead the next. They're all made out of deer meat, brother, and they're all fun to hunt, from babies to mac-daddies. I don't care if it's bigger than my last one.


----------



## DCHunter

I like the ones that taste good personally.


----------



## Throwback

Bump


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Throwback said:


> Bump



Just had to do it didn't you?


----------

